# The "Posted To Winnipeg" Merged Thread



## HCA123 (6 Sep 2005)

I've been given an idea of 2 places I will be posted - Edmonton and Winnipeg. I've read a thread about housing and life in Edmonton, but have been unable to find a similar one on Winnipeg. 

So the question goes out -- What is life in Winnipeg like? Right now my wife and I are leaning towards Edmonton, but if we are given the Winnipeg posting, we'd like to have an idea of how people find it. Where are the housing areas that are close to the base (popular areas for military pers)? Where is the base located relative to the city? Very close? People friendly?

Cheers.


----------



## FSTO (6 Sep 2005)

Not much difference between Edmonton and Winnipeg. Both are very cold in the winter!

If you are posted to Winnipeg, you'll be at the air base in the NW section of the city. Housing is a little cheaper in this area, but if you are the outdoorsy type you'll have quick access to the Interlake and Western Manitoba. Lots of fishing, camping, hunting, etc. If you do consider living outside of the perimeter (the highway that surrounds Winnipeg) be advised that you do not venture outside during a Blizzard; the whiteout conditions are extreme.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Phillman (6 Sep 2005)

The base is located right in the city. It shares the airfield with the Airport here. It is about a 5 minute drive from Polo Park, a major shopping area. The area around the base is mostly middle class, maybe upper middle. Any other questions just ask.


----------



## Corporal McDill. (10 Sep 2005)

Winnipeg's pretty good.  The streets aren't as confusing as Edmonton's (in my opinion).  I don't know much about housing expenses or anything, but as everyone else has said the base is in the North West section of the city (or the St. James area).  The only thing that gets sort of on my nerves is the panhandlers.  They tend to be violent from time to time.


----------



## Highland Laddie (15 Sep 2005)

Sergeant McDill. said:
			
		

> Winnipeg's pretty good.   The streets aren't as confusing as Edmonton's (in my opinion).   I don't know much about housing expenses or anything, but as everyone else has said the base is in the North West section of the city (or the St. James area).   The only thing that gets sort of on my nerves is the panhandlers.   They tend to be violent from time to time.



The panhandler situation is way overblown. I'm downtown everyday, and I haven't had an issue.

If you have a familiy, Winnipeg is a great place to raise kids. There are lots of family-oriented activities, and the summer is one long festival. Housing is relatively affordable compared to other cities in Canada. In many ways, its like a small city with big city activities and facilities (ie shopping, concerts, opera, etc).  No real traffic either, except around Polo Park on a Saturday or Bomber game day. As for winter, its no worse here than in Edmonton or Cold Lake (two other places I've been).

As one of the other posters stated, if you like the outdoors, there are tons of things to do. No mountains nearby (obviously), but lots of Canadian Shield to the north and east. Great camping, hunting, fishing, and cottage country within 1 - 1/2 hours of the city.


----------



## hopetobeasappersoon (20 Sep 2005)

I lived in winnipeg for 10 years when my father was posted there. I personally think it's a great city! Dont know much about the PMQs but i can tell you that a great area to live in is River Heights. Two MAIN roads (Grant Ave and Coredyn Ave) go through R.H. and the bus system form my experience there is excellent. Mind you it's been about 7 years since i lived there so ask some1 who stlll lives there for a better opinion on that. Its definitely a good place to raise kids (i was raised for a god part of my childhood there, and i turned out alright, ok biased opinion, but still!)

Downtown is nice. The forks is a really cool spot for all ages. Tonnes of community centers with rinks and such (at R.H. Community center theres 2 or 3 outdoor rinks that are in good shape all winter long for some skating or shinny hockey, if thats your thing) Good shopping at various places in the city if you like it.....Polo park is a real good place, St vital is pretty good too, plus plces downtown. Good sports to go see (cfl, ahl, minor league baseball) plenty of things to do in the summer with the family. 

Folkerama is a REALLy cool event that takes place every couple years or so (can't really remember how often) but it's an exhibition of all the different cultures of the city and every one i've been to has been VERY facinating. anyways, hope i have helped you somewhat, feel free to ask any other questions.


----------



## Melizard (27 Sep 2005)

I currently live in Edmonton. I love Alberta: no PST, potholes, or rats. The city itself is pretty easy to figure out after a couple months. The transit system is really good too.

As for cold weather, right now the leaves are yellow or have fallen off the tree already. It's not so bad if  you like to ski/snowboard because Jasper isn't too far away. The base itself in Edmonton is pretty good, from what I've heard.

I don't know anything about Winnipeg (except for the TONS of snow in the winter, and mosquitos in the summer), but I'm heading to Brandon soon so I'll have to learn how to like Manitoba.


----------



## Pencil Tech (27 Sep 2005)

I'm in Edmonton and people generally like it here. The only thing that really bugs me about it is how short the days are in winter. In the dead of winter I'm going to work when it's dark and coming home when it's dark again. That's because we're quite far north. Also, more than Winnipeg, you have to drive everywhere. It's not like Vancouver or Montreal, where you have all the services in your neighbourhood and can walk to them. Edmonton has too many malls, so many of the former retail streets are full of pawn shops. I still like it though, there's always something going on in summer and overall it's a real good value for money sort of place. I've never lived in Winnipeg but have been there several times. Winnipeg people are fiercely loyal to their city and the place really has a unique character as the oldest of Canada's big prairie cities. I think downtown Winnipeg is more vibrant than downtown Edmonton and there are some really nice neighbourhoods. It's got a more creative and artistic edge than Edmonton. I really do think Winnipeg is colder in winter but warmer in summer. They're both good, what can you say?


----------



## hercboy (29 Jun 2006)

Just posted to the peg, and was wondering where a good place to find info on a bsmnt apt or bachelor in  the area of the base or at least in safe area.


----------



## GAP (29 Jun 2006)

St James or River Heights areas are both safe, comfortable areas to live in. There is nothing wrong with the other areas for the most part, it's just that those two areas tend to be middle-class comfortable.  enjoy


----------



## Bobbyoreo (29 Jun 2006)

If you go in most banks (ATM) they should have magazines and papers with listings of places to live. Also online...not sure of the website but I know those same magazines will have the info for you!!!


----------



## radop215 (29 Jun 2006)

just stay out of the north end and youll be fine.  some parts of downtown are pretty bad as well but overall winnipeg is pretty safe.  check the winnipeg sun or free press (the 2 main newspapers there) online and they should help you out.


----------



## Cliffy433 (29 Jun 2006)

I just recently moved away from Winnipeg, and I lived in Fort Saskatchewan (a small city just outside of Edmonton) before that.

*Overall:*

*Wpg:* An older city, and when you first arrive, seems kind of ugly - then you get to all the green space, including one of the largest urban forests in North America, if not the world.  If you are interested in History - head to the exchange - many of the buildings there were built in the 1800s, and early 1900s, during the early days of our nation and the expansion west.  

*Edm:* Quite obviously a booming city right now.  Much newer buildings, and building all the time.  An exciting place to be.

*Traffic:*

*Wpg:* BRUTAL!  They finally built an extension on the Bishop Grandin "Freeway" (really just a mini-highway running East/West through the southern half of the city) connecting it to a North/South parking lot called Kenaston Blvd.  Then they built a box-store hell on it and installed more traffic lights.  As if having to stop for trains during rush hour wasn't bad enough.  All the streets are named, so unless you can memorize several hundred names easier than you can count - much harder city to learn than Edmonton.  However, signage is good.

*Edm:* BRUTAL!  But, they have freeways, and kept the box stores far enough away from them to keep them flowing, and near enough to keep them useful.  The VAST majority of streets are numbered.  If you can count - you can find your way.  There are the odd named streets you MIGHT need, but rarely.  Signage isn't as good, but being common-sense Albertans, they expect everyone with a driver's license can count.

*Nightlife:*

Roughly equal for a married man.  Winnipeg is better for the single man.

*Cost of Living:*

*Wpg:* Pretty cheap for everything, PST sucks.  Economy is relatively stagnant.

*Edm:* Everything is cheap except housing, and without Uncle Ralph - not sure you'll get anymore energy dividend cheques.  NO PST!!

*Environment:*

*Wpg:* Mosquitoes, and brutal cold.  Best damn street clearing in the entire country in winter.

*Edm:* Mild summers, mild winters.  Amongst the worst street clearing in the country - if you ignore all of SK.

I just realized I made Wpg sound pretty bad - it's not, really.  But I had been there for 10 years and needed a change.  Both are great cities, but if I had my druthers - I'd have to lean towards Edmonton.

tlm.


----------



## Goober (29 Jun 2006)

Manitoba is a ****-hole. Alberta is a beautiful province.

I just got back from Edmonton today, beautiful city. Winnipeg is a dirty city.

I wouldn't even concider Winnipeg, but that's me.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (29 Jun 2006)

I can see this is going to turn into my city is better then your city....ehehe

Wpg I fine is full of trees. You go up into any building and look across the city and all youll see is trees. Plus you have a beautiful area with lots of lakes, north of the city and just into Ont east of the city. Edmonton was just a cement jungle....then again Edmonton has nothing to offer to me. The PST argument I think is not much seeing as most things cost more in Alberta then in Manitoba....BEER for one...B@#tards!!!!


----------



## Don_Rigs (29 Jun 2006)

I live in Winnipeg, and have all my life. It's a fine city and everyone that has said Winnipeg and Edmonton are similar are right, we are probably the two closest cities in Canada. Alberta is generally much drier too. As far as housing, the prices have been going up recently and the market is really cutthroat. if you want to email me I can give you some more specific answers to your questions. For families it is excellent and the base is in a nice area of the city, so no worries there. Our car insurance is pretty cheap, housing (although going up) is still reasonable compared to other places. What does your wife do? If you tell me her career I will give you an idea of job opportunities. it's a nice city and we pride ourselves on being pretty friendly, YMMV. There are good and bad things to each place. 

I do get my back up about people that pick on any one city. Every place has something to offer and every place can be a ****hole if that's what you are going to make it. Attitude is everything. Our winters are harsh (usually, except last year), but that's the prairies. Our summers are really hot and nice and we have lots of beaches within an hour or two of the city. We have a ton of festivals in the summer and activities in the winter.


----------



## chaos75 (30 Jun 2006)

I just left Winnipeg in Jan after a two year posting there.  Like any city it has its good points and bad points, and like anything its subject to personal likes and dislikes. I will offer some of my observations on life in Winnipeg.

Good - Winnipeg has great shopping, lots of activities for families (zoo, parks, cultural, festivals, sports etc.)  Summers are usually fairly hot with some bugs, but plenty of golf, outdoor activities, many lakes, beaches.  It is only a couple hours from good shopping in the US, and it has decent nightlife if your single, or even for older couples.  City is ahem...liberal if your into a certain adult type lifestyle.  Has several casinos, the forks is a great place to go, and they have a brand new arena with a decent WHL hockey team. 

Bad - Can be very cold in the winters, and apart from an earlier post, the street clearing is average at best on the main roads, and non-existent sometimes on the side streets.  North end of town is pretty rough, one drive past main street and that will becomes quite apparent.  Crime is an issue and is a regular on nightly news reports.  Manitoba has public insurance, which makes the drivers there seem a little reckless at times.  Pull out the bulbs in your turn lights as they are not required for Winnipeg residents.  City also has its share of big city problems, prostitution, drugs etc. (Winnipeg is often featured on Serve and Protect, although Edmonton even more so).

Good luck with your posting either way it goes.  Always remember it could always be worse, could be posted to Dundurn, or Masset.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (30 Jun 2006)

Ohhh yea....and we got hippies..who always try and stop the nice people from Spraying for bugs.....hate hippies...


----------



## Nyles (1 Jul 2006)

I've lived in Winnipeg my whole life. Great place to live, but I'd hate to visit.


----------



## Cpl4Life (11 Jul 2006)

I've lived in both Edmonton and Winnipeg.  Both cities are a bit on the hick-side, but if you like country then you'll feel right at home  ;D The mosquitos aren't any worse in Winnipeg than in Ontario, and the snow isn't any worse than we had in Edmonton.  Anyone who complains about either is a wimp.

If you are married both cities have good employment opportunities for your better half, and decent schools for the kids (ie both have college and universities).

One big difference in housing is that in Edmonton it's cheaper outside the city (ie morinville etc), while in Winnipeg, the houses outside the city were more expensive.   If you plan on buying a house, I would go for Winnipeg.  For q's, stick to Edmonton. The pmq's in Winnipeg are simply awful, while Edmonton's (since the upgrade) are really very nice.  My wife's sisters Q in E-town even has a fireplace.


----------



## Booked_Spice (11 Jul 2006)

Well Here is my 2 cents.

Born and raised in Manitoba and worked in Winnipeg. Now living in the PMQ's in Edmonton. Both cities have their plus and negatives.

Winnipeg- I have found ( personal opinion) has the friendliest people around. I also find that Winnipeg comes together to support great causes. An example would be the grass roots campaign to keep the Winnipeg Jets. Plus the flood of the century. It was great to see communities coming together to support everyone. Kids and all walk a likes were donating piggy banks just so we could keep our NHL team. The winters are pretty Bad. But from what I hear this year it was mild. The windchill is the factor in Winnipeg. One of the coldest days I encountered was I believe it was -42 with the windchill. OUCH. Try feeding horses at that temp. I think I froze everything off. I find that housing is cheaper then Edmonton by far. One can actually afford to buy an acreage at a reasonable price. But you got to love the mosquito's. The pesky critters. Winnipeg also has some of the best lakes around. I may be biased ( because my family has a lake front cabin by Lac du Bonnet). The summers are hot and it is usually very Humid. Now the cost of Living is about the same. However I just came back from there and I have found while shopping at Walmart, things were actually more expensive there then back in Edmonton. At least 8 yrs ago the PMQ's were great and it seemed that everyone on the base would help each other out if I spouse was deployed. But allot can change in 8 yrs. Winnipeg has loads of festivals and if you are visiting don't forget to go see the forks. The murders are very high per ca pita in Winnipeg compared to Edmonton


Edmonton. I love the fact that it is close to the mountains. The city is growing and the job opportunities are endless. The summers are mild and so are the winters. However it is really dry. Not too many bugs and the mosquito's here are babies compared to the giants back in Manitoba. I have only been to a few lakes in and around Edmonton. I have not been very impressed. I guess I was spoiled from all the Lakes in Manitoba. The housing is far more expensive. We are currently looking at buying an  acreage and sometimes I choke on some of the prices. However if you go an hour outside of Edmonton the prices come down drastically. I like the fact that we only pay 6 percent now GST. Now the PMQ's in Edmonton or mine anyway. Is falling apart and housing doesn't seem to care. The neighborhood sticks to themselves for the most part. Nothing like I expected. Downtown Edmonton is much calmer then Downtown Winnipeg. I have worked in both places. I would work in downtown Edmonton over Winnipeg anyday.

But like everyone says, it all depends on your perspective there are good points and bad points with every posting. In my opinion, I would go back to Winnipeg or I would stay here. I love both cities for various reasons.


----------



## she (17 Jul 2006)

We were posted to Wpg for about 5 years and lived in both the north and south side Q's.  3 years ago we were posted to Edm lived in Q's until we bought a house last year.  Home ownership is cheaper in Winnipeg, but I never felt the desire to buy a house there.  We always described the concept of buying a house as "giving up on our dreams to finally get out of Winnipeg".

While living in Wpg, I met some wonderful people and will definitely second the statement that "if you have children Winnipeg is a great place to live".  However, I hated nearly every minute I was there.  I don't miss the city at all, just the people we met there.  I worked full time in Wpg and we have no kids, so it seemed that I never had anything in common with the other spouses.  They couldn't understand the world I moved in, and I couldn't really understand theirs.  While most of our new friends in Edm are parents, that lack of common ground doesn't seem to be as apparent.

It also struck me that there seemed to be a lot of race and class issues that I've never really noticed in Edmonton.  I'm sure it exists, but just doesn't seem to be as in-your-face as it was when in Winnipeg.


----------



## Centurian1985 (17 Jul 2006)

Spent 8 years in Winnipeg.
Great if you like hockey and curling or other ice sports; very limited summer sports time. 
Great because of the people that I met and worked with.  Many people I knew claimed there is a race issue due to the high percentage of aboriginals in Manitoba.  Personally, I never saw this.  My wife however was annoyed by a higher than average level of male chauvinism from men living in small communities outside of Winnipeg (i.e. parts department guy - '"sure thing sweetie"). 
Great parks and shopping and access to entertainment.  However, no really good 'tourist attractions' for when your relatives visit. 
The big drawback: minus 40 weather is a bitch and the mosquitoes outside the city in the summer are a friggin nightmare.  

Edmonton was nice, but never was there for the winter so cant really say. However, if the winters there are the same as Wainwright and the summers are the same as Calgary then it would definately be better than Winnipeg.


----------



## canadianblue (6 Aug 2006)

Hey I'm currently getting posted to CFB Winnipeg, and was wondering what the accomodations are like there, as well as the cost of living for the general area.

Thanks


----------



## cadet (14 Aug 2006)

I have the same questins,too...


----------



## Suebu (18 Aug 2006)

Hi, 

I was born and raised in Winnipeg and have been involved with the military lifestyle in the Peg, Moose Jaw and now Edmonton.

Are you going to the Barricks or into a PMQ? 

If it is the Barricks (North side), I don't know how they look now but in the early 90's, they were similar to the ones in Calgary.

As for the cost, everything cost the same but of course you have to add the other tax (yeck) 

Bit of advice, Winnipeggers are very friendly but you have to make the first connection, then all the friends of that contact, become your friend.

I loved living in the Peg, there is so much to do and they say that Winnipeg Beach has the most beautiful people in the world on it

If you have any more question, give a shout and I will see what I can do for you'

Cheers  ;D


----------



## HADES 1962 (18 Aug 2006)

Good Day,
Have been here now for a year, still not too fond of the place.
personal income tax is higher than Ontario so I lost over 200.00 per month take home.
My auto insurance went up by over 300.00 per year
Drivers licences are 50.00 for one year.
Winters are winters  this past was good, actually mild. Found the winters in eastern Ontario and Montreal colder but then the humidity didn't help in that department.
Most side streets turn into one way lanes as people do not park in the back alley ways, in winter that can make for some hair raising driving.
On a driving note signal lights are a option, and the right hand lane IS a parking lane. found that out while one of the first days driving here though the car ahead was going rather slow , then realized hey  , its bloody parked.
The panhandlers can at time be aggressive, but a firm no and they tend to back off.
Aside from that any questions you may have fire away.


----------



## canadianblue (18 Aug 2006)

I'm looking at going into SQ, I was hoping to do some post secondary during my contract while in Winnipeg as well. 

What are the Single Quarter's like on base? 

As well, what is the atmosphere on base like?

I was sure as hell surprised when I saw my posting message thinking that I was for sure going to Pet, and then seeing Winnipeg!!!

PS: Didn't really want to go to Pet


----------



## momof2 (4 Apr 2010)

My family and I are posted to Winnipeg this summer.. Was wondering if there is some great spots to buy a house and spots to stay away from? We are in Kingston now and LOVE it here. I have two kids age 12 and 9 and would like to buy somewhere close to schools or close to a bus stop. Any bit of help would be great.. Thanks


----------



## MP 811 (4 Apr 2010)

stay away from the north end of Winnipeg, period.  Its a war zone up there.


----------



## momof2 (4 Apr 2010)

Also we are going to be posted there for 2-3 years and would also be great to buy in a spot where the resale will be good..


----------



## MJP (4 Apr 2010)

momof2 said:
			
		

> My family and I are posted to Winnipeg this summer.. Was wondering if there is some great spots to buy a house and spots to stay away from? We are in Kingston now and LOVE it here. I have to kids age 12 and 9 and would like to buy somewhere close to schools or close to a bus stop. Any bit of help would be great.. Thanks



There are lots of great areas that are close to both schools, bus routes and the base in the west end of the city on either side of the river.  Depending on how long of a commute you are comfortable with there are some nice although very cookie cutterish sub divisions towards the southern end of the city.

Prices in Winnipeg are still pretty reasonable when compared to other major cities, and the market here has been on the upswing for quite a few years.   If you need any specific info or what not feel free to drop me a PM.  I grew up in Winnipeg, and am currently posted here so I am very familar with most of the areas.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Apr 2010)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> stay away from the north end of Winnipeg, period.  Its a war zone up there.



The "north end" encompasses a lot of territory. To be specific, stay away from Main street between Portage and Inkster. I live in north Winnipeg, and have a very good neighborhood. The commute to the base from my part of town runs about 20 to 30 minutes depending on the weather.


----------



## momof2 (4 Apr 2010)

Thanks guys!!!  Is there one HOT spot where military families buy??


----------



## MJP (5 Apr 2010)

I know allot of families buy in the St James area as it is close to the base, but on the other hand,  I know people that live in the far south and east of the city as they liked those areas more.  Honestly I would base your house location/choice on what you want and see when you come on your HHT.


----------



## Greymatters (8 Apr 2010)

There are a lot of nice bedroom communities outside the ring road around the city, but a lot depends on how far you want to drive and how often you shop.  I lived 35 km northwest of the city and had an easy drive every day, but had to drive to the city each weekend for groceries and big purchases.   

Living at the south end of the city, lots of nice areas, most areas have good shopping nearby, but key traffic choke points are the bridges crossing into the northern part of the city - its usually faster to drive to the base using the ring road. 

Elsewhere inside the city ring road, lots of nice areas, but you should avoid any house in the northeast area and along the red river - they're cheap for a reason.  High crime in the summer, flooding in the spring and fall, and frozen pipes in the winter...


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Apr 2010)

The east and west inside the perimeter, and the center are all older neighborhoods. That being said, there's still some nice homes in both Charleswood and St James. If you want newer, the north and south near the perimeter are good. If you want newer still, then Headingly is probably a worth a look. If you want to build, then there are a number of spots just outside the perimeter.


----------



## momof2 (10 Apr 2010)

Thank you all for your replies=) We are now here in Winnipeg on our HHT.. Today will be day 2 that we will be heading out looking.. I must say I wasn't sure about moving here, as I am a Cape Breton and being posted from Ontario but I have to say I really like and I think it will be a good 2 years here.. We have been looking more out around the Royal woods , South Point, Sage Creek and Bridge Water Forest.. If you know anyone that lives around those areas I would love some feedback.. Again Thank you all=)


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Apr 2010)

momof2 said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your replies=) We are now here in Winnipeg on our HHT.. Today will be day 2 that we will be heading out looking.. I must say I wasn't sure about moving here, as I am a Cape Breton and being posted from Ontario but I have to say I really like and I think it will be a good 2 years here.. We have been looking more out around the Royal woods , South Point, Sage Creek and Bridge Water Forest.. If you know anyone that lives around those areas I would love some feedback.. Again Thank you all=)


St James area is nice, and do stay away from the North End


----------



## MP 811 (10 Apr 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> St James area is nice, and do stay away from the North End




 :nod:....the SM knows!!!........... 

I live south of the city and really enjoy living in the small town atmosphere.  That being said, its about a 40 minute commute and can really blow chunks in the winter. ...oh and the spring flooding!


Not so bad this year, but last year, most the main roads were closed and we lost the bridge into St Adolphe!


----------



## momof2 (13 Apr 2010)

Again thank you all very much for your help. We ended up going new and bought out in the Sage Creek area..


----------



## GAP (13 Apr 2010)

Just south of the Mint...Everything is reasonably close too....Welcome to Winnipeg.




ps:.....you do realize that east and south of there is the breeding grounds for the provincial bird, don't you....?


----------



## momof2 (9 Jul 2010)

Hi there, I just moved here to Winnipeg about 2 weeks ago. I was wondering if anyone here from Winnipeg or have lived here know where there are some good beaches?? Thanks in advance..


----------



## medicineman (9 Jul 2010)

Might have to drive a ways - Gimli/Winnipeg Beach area isn't too bad, about an hour's drive away.

MM


----------



## desert_rat (9 Jul 2010)

yeah, and Grand Beach is up that way too...once voted one of the top 10 beaches by none other than Playboy magazine :cheers:

http://www.gov.mb.ca/conservation/parks/popular_parks/central/grand.html

http://www.eastern-beaches.mb.ca/the-beaches/grand-beach.html


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jul 2010)

Grand Beach Provincial Park is there as well.  (I've never been there, I just know its there)


----------



## exgunnertdo (9 Jul 2010)

Bird's Hill Park, just north, closer than Grand Beach or Winnipeg Beach. Just outside the city.

Falcon Lake, West Hawk Lake - east on the Trans Canada, an hour and a half maybe?


----------



## Retired AF Guy (10 Jul 2010)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Bird's Hill Park, just north, closer than Grand Beach or Winnipeg Beach. Just outside the city.
> 
> Falcon Lake, West Hawk Lake - east on the Trans Canada, an hour and a half maybe?



Bird's Hill Park has a small artificial lake that is quite popular. Grand Beach is the other popular beach north of Winnipeg. Both places also have lots of hiking trials in you enjoy the outdoors. I wouldn't be surprised if there are some smaller beaches in the Grand Beach area... ask the locals they mights have some information.


----------



## MJP (10 Jul 2010)

Grand and Victoria are the main large beaches around Winnipeg, but there are tons of beaches along the Winnipeg river system they are just smaller and usually are used by people out there camping or cottaging it up.

Stonewall quarry beach is very close to the city and is a nice option on hot days wheer you don't want to put up with the longer drive to Grand beach.  

http://www.stonewall.ca/residents/quarry2.asp?ID=2


----------



## PegcityNavy (10 Jul 2010)

We have a cottage at Lester Beach, its between Grand and Victoria, its not as packed as Grand beach


----------



## Scoobs (26 Feb 2011)

I don't know yet for sure, but I may be posted to Winnipeg this coming APS.  I have looked on mls.ca to see where I could possibly live, but does anybody have opinions on where to live?  I don't want to get into bidding wars, so I am very open to living outside of the perimeter highways.  I have looked extensively at the town called Niverville, MB.  It would be a big drive to Air Div HQ, but at least I would get way more bang for my buck and hopefully not get into a bidding war.  With only 5 days for a house hunting trip, a bidding war is highly undesired.  I think that Niverville is far enough away from the Red River for flooding and they recently built a permanent dike west of the town.

Questions I would like opinions on:
1. Where do you recommend buying?
2. If south of Winnipeg, is flood insurance mandatory and is it affordable?
3. Any areas to completely avoid.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Feb 2011)

Just curious as to why you would buy so far to the SE of Winnipeg, rather than closer to the NW where the Base is?  

I think that Niverville is in the flood plain, but not being a resident of Manitoba, that is only a guess.  I would have to look at the data we have on the last flood to be positive.

http://gsc.nrcan.gc.ca/floods/redriver/geological_e.php

http://www.redriverbasincommission.org/Conference/25th_Proceedings/Topping-MB_progress.pdf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niverville,_Manitoba

http://www.apfm.info/pdf/case_studies/syn_canada.pdf


----------



## medicineman (26 Feb 2011)

I was going to be counter-productive and suggest buying in somewhere like Saskatchewan, but won't.  I'm sure Jim Seggie will come along shortly and give you a hand, since that's his stomping grounds.  My parents lived in St Boniface for awhile, nice area but close to the rivers.  Parents live out in near Winnipeg Beach out in the sticks now.

MM


----------



## Zoomie (26 Feb 2011)

Consider places outside the perimeter highway - taxes much less.  The community of Stonewall is apparently a nice place to live - easy to commute.

The new builds are all to the south of the city - down by the new COSTCO and associative box stores.


----------



## GAP (26 Feb 2011)

There was a good thread about last Sept-Nov about Winnipeg Housing....., but I can't find it....I think it was in the home front forum.....


----------



## medicineman (26 Feb 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> The community of Stonewall is apparently a nice place to live - easy to commute.



Stonewall was a nice area last time I went through there a couple years back...forgotten about there.

MM


----------



## Task (26 Feb 2011)

You may be out of luck trying to avoid the bidding wars here. 
We bought in the old PMQs area after failed bidding on 20 homes  :crybaby:. At one point we gave up and said fine we will over bid by $20k, and we still got over bid. We finally lucked out (sort of) and got the house we are in but under the condition of NO home inspection. It's a tough and infuriating situation. While the homes are still PMQ's they are in better condition than the rented ones and you can not get closer to work. The south of the City is where the higher value homes generally are with the biggest expansion occurring in the SW at Kanestin Commons (may have spelled that wrong). If you do not mind the commute Transcona (NE) has the best value for your dollar ie bigger homes for better prices. 

Many homes here are sold on comfree.com and are not on the MLS. This would be your best bet to find a non-bidding home but that is still rare.

Stay away from downtown and main street... Highest crime area.

Another note:
A word to the wise, if you have kids, start looking for daycare options. When we got posted here it took us 6 months to find childcare. Do not rely on MFRC here, they are less than adequate and after 2.5 years we are still in the 100's on the waiting list and they do not accept children under 2 years. Make sure you check ratings on the daycare, some are very poor and terrible ratings.

I am posted out this year, but I am not sure yet if my wife is, so I can't sell you mine 

Good luck.


----------



## NavyShooter (26 Feb 2011)

Buy on high ground if you can....


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Feb 2011)

Stonewall is the same price and tax range as Winnipeg. The Charleswood area is nice as is the area I live in.


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Feb 2011)

Lived in Charleswood twice. Very good area. Good access to the Base with the new bridge.

Note: it is the highest area in the city.

Get prepared for the most uncoordinated traffic signals city in the World.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Feb 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Lived in Charleswood twice. Very good area. Good access to the Base with the new bridge.
> 
> Note: it is the highest area in the city.
> 
> Get prepared for the most uncoordinated traffic signals city in the World.



Agreed. Traffic signals are not well sync'd
I think the area near Sask Ave and Hamilton is higher though


----------



## SeaKingTacco (26 Feb 2011)

I would stay well North of the Floodway and forget Niverville- anytime there is a risk of flooding, the Red River Valley South of Winnipeg gets thrown under the bus.

Have you looked at Sliver Heights, just South of the Airport?


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Feb 2011)

I do not have a military map, but checked one prior to the Flood of the "Century". the South-West corner of Charleswood and the airport were the highest. Plus there was a pumping station a mile away on Wilkes.




> Have you looked at Sliver Heights, just South of the Airport?


 But lots of aircraft noise in some parts.


----------



## MAJONES (27 Feb 2011)

I bought outside the Perimeter Highway to the North East.  It was the best deal in terms of house size/quality/price.  Also the property taxes outside the Perimeter are a great deal less than in the city.  It can be a bit of a drive into work, but what you pay in gas you save in mortage/property taxes.
I'd suggest that you contact John Inglis.  He is a Remax agent in YWG, a lot of the guys at work had him as their agent and they were all very happy.


----------



## MP 811 (27 Feb 2011)

I live in Niverville and only once since i've been here has the outer ring dike been closed.  Even then it was on the west side of the town, making the commute into the city a little longer.  The commute itself is about 40 minutes and for myself, the drive home is my wind down.  There's not much to see as everything is really flat but it is an enjoyable ride.  It may be a little longer in the winter but in the 4 that i've had to endure here, the only issue I had was smoking a deer at oh dark stupid going home from work.


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Feb 2011)

Most of the flooding in Winnipeg is nearest the river (duh). I live up by the 7 Oaks Hospital and it takes me 25 minutes to get to the base. In the time I've been here, there's been no flooding. I echo the recommendations for East or West St Paul, Heddingly, and St Francis Xavier. All good communities close to the city with little flood risk.


----------



## MJP (27 Feb 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Most of the flooding in Winnipeg is nearest the river (duh). I live up by the 7 Oaks Hospital and it takes me 25 minutes to get to the base. In the time I've been here, there's been no flooding. I echo the recommendations for East or West St Paul, Heddingly, and St Francis Xavier. All good communities close to the city with little flood risk.



Even on the river in the city there are very few properties that would be at risk from flooding.  I bought on Kingston Row which is right on the river (although my house was on the south side) and during the flood of 2009 water threatened several properties but none were flooded.  Even in 1997 none of the houses on the river were flooded although they did have an extensive sandbag dike system for protection.  The floodway really protects the city well and that has been expanded to provide even more protection so flooding while a threat is a moot point.  Especially as there are not that many properties that would be available for someone to purchase as people tend to hang on to them or they are priced quite high.  

Headingly, I've found is absurdly expensive and their taxes are not much better than Winnipeg.

Niverville is a nice town although a bit of drive.  They have an awesome wine and cheese festival 

I prefer the East/West St Paul areas, lots of good prices if you expand your search and it is quick to the base or to the great camping and fishing that is in the interlake!


----------



## Scoobs (27 Feb 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great advice.  I have written down all the locations mentioned and I will be checking them out via mls.ca and google maps.  That streetview is quite awesome as it is almost like you are standing on the street!

One more question, if I bought in a place like Niverville or equivalently far away place from Winnipeg, would I have a hard time selling it when time came for me to be posted away from Winnipeg?

Thanks MAJONES for the realtor info.  It is always good to have this info come from fellow mil mbrs who were satisfied with the service.  The same thing was done for me when I was posted to Borden back in 05 and the recommended realtor was awesome.

Thanks again.


----------



## MJP (27 Feb 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> One more question, if I bought in a place like Niverville or equivalently far away place from Winnipeg, would I have a hard time selling it when time came for me to be posted away from Winnipeg?



I have a friend selling there right now so I will pass your question on to him this evening and see what he says.


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Feb 2011)

I bought two years ago. At the time, my realtor told me that Wpg doesn't get peaks and valleys in the market.


----------



## Scoobs (27 Feb 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I bought two years ago. At the time, my realtor told me that Wpg doesn't get peaks and valleys in the market.



Does this mean that I shouldn't have a problem re-selling the home should I buy outside of Winnipeg?


----------



## MJP (27 Feb 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I bought two years ago. At the time, my realtor told me that Wpg doesn't get peaks and valleys in the market.



Winnipeg yes...outside a bit different and it really depends on the house and the area.  I have friends that are having trouble selling as they are in the country (just north of East St Paul).  My inlaws are holding off selling their house as some of the houses in their area have been on the market for 6+ months although they live an hour and a bit from the city.  Just waiting to hear from a buddy in Niverville that is selling his houseas I  don't know much about the southern part

Winnipeg itself is still a sellers market and has been for quite some time.  I have sold twice since moving here and both were on the market for just over a week and sold on offer day with no conditions and very large deposits.  Good houses here routinely have bidding wars.


----------



## MP 811 (28 Feb 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> One more question, if I bought in a place like Niverville or equivalently far away place from Winnipeg, would I have a hard time selling it when time came for me to be posted away from Winnipeg?



I had a real estate agent come to my house the other day and ask me if I was selling anytime soon or if I knew anyone selling as he has buyers waiting so I dont think selling will be much of an issue.


----------



## MJP (28 Feb 2011)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I had a real estate agent come to my house the other day and ask me if I was selling anytime soon or if I knew anyone selling as he has buyers waiting so I dont think selling will be much of an issue.



Just to add some more ammo for the real estate market south of the city from my buddy I received;

The market in most of the small towns around Winnipeg continues to be hot,
Niverville had a slump two years ago but is again a high-demand bedroom town, I’d say he won’t have much problem re-selling,
We’re looking to sell privately due to strong demand in New Bothwell (same distance to the city as Niverville),

Their house is pretty nice and the price for being built in 2005 is excellent so there are some good deals to be had by going south.


----------



## Scoobs (1 Mar 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Just to add some more ammo for the real estate market south of the city from my buddy I received;
> 
> The market in most of the small towns around Winnipeg continues to be hot,
> Niverville had a slump two years ago but is again a high-demand bedroom town, I’d say he won’t have much problem re-selling,
> ...



I really appreciate the info everyone is giving me.  I have checked out a lot of different websites besides mls.ca and there are some nice houses south of Winnipeg.  I saw a really nice home in New Bothwell that has a lot of land and even a swimming pool!  I have noticed that mls.ca is not necessarily the "preferred" choice where to sell homes.  I see that your friend is thinking about selling privately.  Is there a reason why people do this rather than use a realtor, especially if they are being posted?  I can see why this would be better to do if someone wasn't being posted and thus the person would have to pay all the realtor/lawyer fees (I had to do this during this current posting due to a "crazy" neighbour situation).


----------



## MJP (1 Mar 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> I really appreciate the info everyone is giving me.  I have checked out a lot of different websites besides mls.ca and there are some nice houses south of Winnipeg.  I saw a really nice home in New Bothwell that has a lot of land and even a swimming pool!  I have noticed that mls.ca is not necessarily the "preferred" choice where to sell homes.  I see that your friend is thinking about selling privately.  Is there a reason why people do this rather than use a realtor, especially if they are being posted?  I can see why this would be better to do if someone wasn't being posted and thus the person would have to pay all the realtor/lawyer fees (I had to do this during this current posting due to a "crazy" neighbour situation).



My friend is not military and they are a relatively young family moving to a higher price locale so they want the most they can out of the house.  I can forward the listing for their house if you want to use it as a comparison for other private sales in the area, just PM me an email addy.


----------



## HckStck (2 Mar 2011)

I have a private sale for 122 Fourth Street in Landmark

View at kijiji.ca

Also own a side by side in St James south of Portage Avenue

My time line is prior to the end of March for selling 

My tenant needs notice of 3 months if i am to take ove my rented house in St James

Happy house hunting!

I've done in Mtl, Hfx and Wpg


----------



## JesseWZ (3 Mar 2011)

East St Paul is nice; I lived there for 22 years. It's a quiet suburb that is growing quickly and though it borders the river on its Western border it boasts some of the highest land in the area (Birds Hill.) You are close to Birds Hill Provincial Park (a popular spot for all kinds of outdoorsy things) and about 1 hour and change from Grand Beach. 

That being said, houses in the area can be quite expensive. I enjoyed my growing up in East St Paul though. The schools were good, and for most East St Paul residents, within walking distance (for Elementary and Junior High.) There is also a large variety of team sports for kids and youth. 

Overall, I'd give NE of the city a good look though my commute to the base was about 30 minutes on non-rush hour time and 45 during rush hour. St Clements is good, as well as West St Paul and Springfield. 

Niverville always has the risk of flooding. Most communities south of the city are in the flood plain and *will* experience mild to severe flooding depending on their state of preparation as well as variable factors that mother nature provides. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## navymich (3 Mar 2011)

I have been following this thread with interest, as I too am pencilled in for Winnipeg this year.  However, the hubby and I have decided to wait a year on buying (personal financial issue that will be looking much better at that point).  Therefore, we have decided to stay in Q's for the first bit.  

On that note, does anyone have any current information on the PMQ's in Winnipeg?  By looking at the CFHA site, I see that there isn't any currently available.  And that there are 2 sites for them.  Any pros/cons on locations?  Are they in decent shape?  What is the schooling like in those areas?

Thanks!


----------



## GAP (3 Mar 2011)

I live, with my son, in the ones along Route 90.....there's lots available apparently and they are quite nice...


----------



## MJP (3 Mar 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> I have been following this thread with interest, as I too am pencilled in for Winnipeg this year.  However, the hubby and I have decided to wait a year on buying (personal financial issue that will be looking much better at that point).  Therefore, we have decided to stay in Q's for the first bit.
> 
> On that note, does anyone have any current information on the PMQ's in Winnipeg?  By looking at the CFHA site, I see that there isn't any currently available.  And that there are 2 sites for them.  Any pros/cons on locations?  Are they in decent shape?  What is the schooling like in those areas?
> 
> Thanks!



My brother lives in Q on the south side which has the larger number of Qs (357 vs 201 in the north).  70 of the Qs are under renovations right now and another 15 or so are vacant just waiting for posting season not mention that a few of already occupied ones will become vacant in the same posting season although they will probably not be available to move in to right away.  The ones I have seen are well maintained, although as usual with Qs a bit dated.  Most of them are refurbished and built strong to begin with, so it alleviates some issues.

North PMQs are very close to the base (2-3 min) while the southern one are 10-20 depending on traffic.  It really boils down to your prefs although the north side is more desirable as it is closer and those tend to be fully occupied.  

Schools in both areas are fine, I prefer St James school but I am biased as I grew up there.  This is sort of a moot point as can pretty much put your kid in whatever school you want as long as they have room.  There are schools very close to both patches


----------



## navymich (5 Mar 2011)

MJP and GAP, thank you for the responses.  Now to get our messages so we can apply and figure it out from there.  We lucked out with the size of one we have now (and we're a bit spoiled too!).  One pre-teen, 2 teenagers and a dog make for a crowded Q, but we have a 4 bedroom and 2 bath place now.  Figure we won't be as lucky there, but you never know.


----------



## Scoobs (15 Mar 2011)

Well, thanks for all of the advice from everybody, but plans change and I am not being posted to Winnipeg.  Rather, I'm off to Ottawa and I actually have my posting message.  This should be good as my family is from this area.  Thanks again to all.


----------



## lea (24 Apr 2011)

More options everyday..

 http://keystonematrix.ca/Matrix/Public/Portal.aspx?k=39895X1EFV&p=DE-6975058-724


----------



## MJP (24 Apr 2011)

lea said:
			
		

> More options everyday..
> 
> http://keystonematrix.ca/Matrix/Public/Portal.aspx?k=39895X1EFV&p=DE-6975058-724



????


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2011)

lea said:
			
		

> More options everyday..
> 
> http://keystonematrix.ca/Matrix/Public/Portal.aspx?k=39895X1EFV&p=DE-6975058-724





			
				MJP said:
			
		

> ????



Either lea is a real estate agent or that's their house up for sale.


----------



## MJP (24 Apr 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Either lea is a real estate agent or that's their house up for sale.



Ahh makes sense to me now (not so much while WIing it up and drinking with my brothers), I was just confused because there was only one option


----------



## navymich (22 May 2011)

Just recently back from our HHT.  There is quite a waiting list on Q's and we weren't overly happy with their locations (located around busy streets), although we would have taken one if there was no other option.  Renting on the economy wasn't looking good for us either (lack of availability playing a big part).  So we changed tactics and looked at buying.  Had an offer accepted and the bank said yes!  (quite the market there.  Even though many warned us what it was like, it is still a shock to see such a sellers market with bidding wars)

Overall, we are very happy with the city.  Regardless of the negative comments that many have, I've talked to lots of people that love the city and more that wish they could go back.  It is very friendly there, quite a change from the grumps in Ontario.  And being in a big city is so nice for a change, having so much available to see and do.

A few more questions though, if people don't mind:  is Shaw the only cable/internet/phone for the city?  What is the preference for cell phones?  Any other tidbits or musts are always welcome too!  And looking forward to maybe putting some faces to names from the site too, at some point.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 May 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Just recently back from our HHT.  There is quite a waiting list on Q's and we weren't overly happy with their locations (located around busy streets), although we would have taken one if there was no other option.  Renting on the economy wasn't looking good for us either (lack of availability playing a big part).  So we changed tactics and looked at buying.  Had an offer accepted and the bank said yes!  (quite the market there.  Even though many warned us what it was like, it is still a shock to see such a sellers market with bidding wars)



Good to hear. Welcome to the city.



> Overall, we are very happy with the city.  Regardless of the negative comments that many have, I've talked to lots of people that love the city and more that wish they could go back.  It is very friendly there, quite a change from the grumps in Ontario.  And being in a big city is so nice for a change, having so much available to see and do.
> 
> A few more questions though, if people don't mind:  is Shaw the only cable/internet/phone for the city?  What is the preference for cell phones?  Any other tidbits or musts are always welcome too!  And looking forward to maybe putting some faces to names from the site too, at some point.



Yes, Shaw seems to be the only game in town, but MTS and Telus are starting to offer TV. We have all of our services bundled with Shaw and we're happy with the service.

I'm with Telus. Some folks say Rogers has poor coverage, and even worse customer service. I can't speak to MTS. 

Feel free to PM me if you need some help with specifics.


----------



## MJP (22 May 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Just recently back from our HHT.  There is quite a waiting list on Q's and we weren't overly happy with their locations (located around busy streets), although we would have taken one if there was no other option.  Renting on the economy wasn't looking good for us either (lack of availability playing a big part).  So we changed tactics and looked at buying.  Had an offer accepted and the bank said yes!  (quite the market there.  Even though many warned us what it was like, it is still a shock to see such a sellers market with bidding wars)



Congrats on the house.  Despite it being a sellers market their are still great properties availiable at a decent price compared to some cities.  Glad you found what you were looking for.




			
				airmich said:
			
		

> A few more questions though, if people don't mind:  is Shaw the only cable/internet/phone for the city?  What is the preference for cell phones?  Any other tidbits or musts are always welcome too!  And looking forward to maybe putting some faces to names from the site too, at some point.



We have a bundled MTS TV package that includes cell phone, home phone, TV and internet for a fairly decent price.  We keep calling at the end of the introductory pricing and get them to extend it for another 3-6 months depending on who you talk too.  Shaw has deals that are just as good IMHO, they just weren't offering a PVR when we wanted one as part of the package, so we stwiched.

I have a Telus cell and my wife has a MTS one and the coverage here is fine although spotty if you head north camping or what not.  

If you have any interests or have something that you want to do let us know, I am sure the Winnipeg collective here can direct you in the right direction.


----------



## navymich (4 Jul 2011)

Finally made it!  Looking to pick some more local brains if you can help please.

Any recommendations for a locksmith so I can get my new place re-keyed?

Also, I had the misfortune of being rear-ended a few days before leaving Ontario.  They didn't have time to get my car fixed before I left and my insurance company doesn't have a preferred repair shop here in Winnipeg so they said 'wherever'.  Any recommendations for a collision repair shop?  I have a Chevy Cobalt, so I'm going to check out a Chev Dealership too.

Thanks!


----------



## GAP (4 Jul 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Any recommendations for a locksmith so I can get my new place re-keyed?
> 
> Thanks!



I use N.H. Brown....have for years...reasonabley priced, normal type service....of course it's always cheaper if you can bring the locks into them, because the service calls always cost more....call a couple and get prices...


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Jul 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Any recommendations for a collision repair shop?  I have a Chevy Cobalt, so I'm going to check out a Chev Dealership too.
> 
> Thanks!



I've used Boyd Auto Body. They had my car back the next day. Great work from the shop on Portage in Unicity area.


----------



## MJP (4 Jul 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I've used Boyd Auto Body. They had my car back the next day. Great work from the shop on Portage in Unicity area.



I second Boyd great service and great people.


----------



## navymich (4 Jul 2011)

GAP, ModlrMike and MJP:  thank you very much for the quick responses!  Always easier to have a starting spot when you have a recommendation first.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Jul 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Any recommendations for a collision repair shop?  I have a Chevy Cobalt, so I'm going to check out a Chev Dealership too.
> 
> Thanks!



McDonald's Auto Body on St James street.

As for Chev dealers...Murray on Waverly.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (5 Jul 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> I have a Telus cell and my wife has a MTS one and the coverage here is fine although spotty if you head north camping or what not.



I would go with Telus because they have better coverage in Western Canada and they also have better deals with western cell phone companies. Rogers on the other hand is concentrated in eastern Canada and their coverage in western Canada sucks.


----------



## navymich (20 Jul 2011)

GAP, we went with your recommendation for the locksmith.  Bought locks, called them and they came out to put them in the same morning.  Great service, we were very happy.  Thanks!

re: body work, I'm still waiting to hear back from the insurance company for their stamp of approval (I hate waiting!) but I went with Boyd's. Thanks guys.

And another request if someone can help me out please.  Looking for a family lawyer.  Mostly to submit and change some paperwork over to Manitoba.  If you prefer, feel free to PM me with background.  Thanks again, much appreciated!


----------



## exgunnertdo (20 Jul 2011)

PM sent, AirMich.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Jul 2011)

PM inbound.


----------



## Zoomie (20 Jul 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> GAP, we went with your recommendation for the locksmith.  Bought locks, called them and they came out to put them in the same morning.



IRP covers this - good that you shopped around, but not required if you're not footing the bill.


----------



## Zoomie (20 Jul 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> I would go with Telus because they have better coverage in Western Canada and they also have better deals with western cell phone companies. Rogers on the other hand is concentrated in eastern Canada and their coverage in western Canada sucks.



I would becareful with Telus - they really have no GSM coverage in Manitoba or Saskatchewan.  Rogers, on the other hamd, has entered an agreement with MTS and is now available with 3G almost everywhere in Manitoba.  This is really important if you decide to go with a GSM enabled 3G phone (like iPhone).  Telus iPhones do not work in Saskatchewan at all and only within the city confines of Winnipeg.


----------



## navymich (21 Jul 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> IRP covers this - good that you shopped around, but not required if you're not footing the bill.



Hi Zoomie.  Yes, I knew that they covered it so definitely wasn't concerned about cost.  Just didn't know where to start to look for someone reputable.  Our IRP lady was great...didn't treat us like newbies but made sure that we knew all of the key (haha, no pun intended!) points for what was covered.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (10 Mar 2012)

I've been in Winnipeg since 1994. If I was moving here, all over again, I'd live in Alberta.

Other than that. The cheapest and homes with the safest, most family like neighborhoods are Transcona. That said, its very far from the base. Depending what you drive, you'll spend $400 a month on gas getting to the base. Therefore, why not buy a home in Headingley, Charleswood or St James instead. Shorter commute, money in your home instead of the Sheik's pocket for oil and gas.

Manitoba has a high tax rate (provincial) expect to see a decrease in your take home. Property taxes are still a bit high, but have been frozen for years, they are not 'unfrozen' so should be going up this season. Yay.


----------



## Delo (5 Apr 2012)

hey all got my mesg and off to the peg I go,

I know I've seen many threads about winnipeg posting during my search but most people were looking to buy in Winnipeg.  I was looking for info on the outskirt communities of the city and areas to avoid.  I think I would get better bang for my buck out there and have less of a head ache with bidding wars.  My only concern of course would be resale in 3-5yrs  but I still can't justify the housing prices and property taxes in the city vise the small community ones.  Lots to contemplate and looking for info.

Cheers


----------



## Moneyace (6 Mar 2017)

Getting posted to Winnipeg this APS. I've never been there. I'm looking for some of the best places to buy a house for a family of 4 (2 little kids). What is the commute like? Should I stick close to the base? Are some of the schools better than others? Just trying to get a good feel before we head out for our HHT. Thanks in advance


----------



## kev994 (6 Mar 2017)

We lived in Charleswood and loved it. It's can be a bit pricier but for us it was worth it. There are parks all over the neighborhood, the zoo is nearby, and the places we looked at there had less severe foundation issues (every place in Winnipeg has a bit of a foundation issue). Enjoy!


----------

